# Inpatient vs. Outpatient radiology diagnosis coding



## gailmc (Apr 1, 2009)

I am trying to find a reference that details the different between Inpatient and Outpatient radiology coding.  I had always thought that in the outpatient arena, we could use reason the test was ordered as the dx code, but in the inpatient, the physician needed to interpret and finalize the dx code before determine a dx code for the service.  Looking for a reference for this information.


----------



## jbaird (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for.  ACR has addressed the ordering of diagnostic test rules and they also discuss diagnosis coding rules.  

http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...rchives/MayJune2007/ICD9CodingGuidelines.aspx

You may find some other links within this article that might be helpful.


----------

